# Armeniacum pollination and flasking



## kiwi (Oct 18, 2017)

I am considering trying my own flasking here in New Zealand as there is no one doing it here at all for Paphs. I am thinking of selfing my Armeniacum now as a first try. Can someone please advise of any tips in doing this? Media type and germination success that can be expected. I have heard that Armeniacum isn’t easy to get good germination rates. Is this true? Thanks for any advice.
Regards 
Jason


----------



## naoki (Oct 19, 2017)

This paper exactly address this topic:

Zhang, Y.Y., Wu, K.L., Zhang, J.X., Deng, R.F., Duan, J., Da Silva, J.A.T., Huang, W.C. and Zeng, S.J., 2015. Embryo development in association with asymbiotic seed germination in vitro of Paphiopedilum armeniacum SC Chen et FY Liu. Scientific reports, 5, p.srep16356. (link to full text)

It should be accessible to anyone since it is open access.

1/4 Murashige and Skoog seems to be good, so it is similar to 1/2 P668.

There is a book called "The reproduction strategy of Paphiopedilum armeniacum (Orchidaceae)" by Liu, Chen and Zhou (2010). According to this book, it is self-compatible, but their data showed high inbreeding depression.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------

